# [SHELL] find et print (résolu)

## savignien

Bonjour,

find . -print -name "*avi" sort tous les fichiers alors que find . -name "*.avi" -print ne sort que les avi.

Je n'ai rien vu dans le man qui oblige le print à être à la fin des expressions.

Et en toute logique l'ordre ne devrait pas influer sur le résultat.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

PS : il semble que ce comportement soit connu : http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-findutils/2006-09/msg00001.html

Il faut donc le savoir : l'ordre des arguments est important.Last edited by savignien on Fri Feb 05, 2010 7:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

en effet, il faut d'abord dire ce que tu cherches, puis ce que tu veux en faire  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Merci

----------

